# The 5150/6505 club



## capoeiraesp (Dec 25, 2011)

I couldn't find a thread like this on here and I figured it was long overdue. 
Mods, settings and everything else 5150/6505 related. 







I need to find pics of my old peavey 51502.


----------



## Dennyism (Dec 25, 2011)

This is my 6505+ rig.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I can't be a current member, but the 5150 2x12 combo I used to have was one of my favorite amps. Now I use the 6505 model in ReValver or Nick Crow's 7170 to get as close to that tone as I can.


----------



## beneharris (Dec 25, 2011)

i've got my 6505+ combo turned into a head and cabinet. 

*



*


----------



## op1e (Dec 25, 2011)

beneharris said:


> i've got my 6505+ combo turned into a head and cabinet.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



What does that combo version measure across? Don't suppose it could be rack mounted.


----------



## Double A (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is my humble riggeth.


----------



## beneharris (Dec 25, 2011)

op1e said:


> What does that combo version measure across? Don't suppose it could be rack mounted.




unfortunately i don't think it could be rackmounted. the mounting holes are on the top; those four black screws in the picture. 

i suppose if you wanted to get creative you could rack mount it. ill report back in a few minutes with a measurement.


----------



## op1e (Dec 25, 2011)

If its 19" I could make it happen, even if its a little over. I think it may be 22", though.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 25, 2011)

old skool


----------



## groph (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope to join this club someday, I'm looking at a 6505+ 112 combo as my next amp but that's probably a ways off.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Dec 25, 2011)

New and proud member. =D


----------



## thepylestory (Dec 25, 2011)

i was part of the family until i got rid of my 6505 for an engl savage but i will get a 5150 at some point


----------



## RideFour15 (Dec 26, 2011)

I feel like contributing a picture. The white head and white cab are mine (the black head belongs to the guitarist in my last band), although I ended up painting the cab so it was black again.


----------



## pero (Dec 26, 2011)

the white head looks awesome 


and here`s my little thing 
just waiting for a used Maxon 808 to pop up in the local classifieds


----------



## Brody (Dec 26, 2011)

bam


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 26, 2011)

Another proud member here:


----------



## asher (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Leuchty (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## oliviergus (Dec 26, 2011)

asher said:


>



What guitar is that ibby? Looks like my dream ibanez...


----------



## Dionysian (Dec 26, 2011)

+ TS9, ISP Decimator and Korg Pitchblack 
Guitars are Jaden Rose S2 (with BKP Painkiller) and Ibanez RGT6EXFX (with BKP Aftermath)

EDIT: Also, how the fuck do you guys manage to get a decent clean tone? Mine is horribly shrill and has no low end and it starts to distort at like 2 gain with the volume at practice levels.


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 26, 2011)

Eskil Rask said:


> + TS9, ISP Decimator and Korg Pitchblack
> Guitars are Jaden Rose S2 (with BKP Painkiller) and Ibanez RGT6EXFX (with BKP Aftermath)
> 
> EDIT: Also, how the fuck do you guys manage to get a decent clean tone? Mine is horribly shrill and has no low end and it starts to distort at like 2 gain with the volume at practice levels.



I did a modification to mine replacing the 12ax7 on V6 (first one from right to left) for a 5751 (also works an 12at7 and 12au7), it lowers the gain on clean and you can have some nice clean tone till the pre knob at 13 o'clock where the low end opens and makes some nice "fenderish" tone.


----------



## Double A (Dec 26, 2011)

Eskil Rask said:


> EDIT: Also, how the fuck do you guys manage to get a decent clean tone? Mine is horribly shrill and has no low end and it starts to distort at like 2 gain with the volume at practice levels.




I use an eq pedal in the loop that helps immensely with clean tones and distorted tones.


----------



## asher (Dec 26, 2011)

Double A said:


> I use an eq pedal in the loop that helps immensely with clean tones and distorted tones.



That's what I do, though I'm still hammering out settings for my MXR 10-band. Any suggestions?



oliviergus said:


> What guitar is that ibby? Looks like my dream ibanez...



It's a 7421 that I sanded down and tung oiled (found a nice maple veneer underneath ) and ebonized the fretboard on. Pickups are D-Sonic and Blaze, with a push-pull coil split. The miniswitch used to be a phase switch but I just disconnected it when I put the D-Sonic in.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 26, 2011)

My chain goes guitar -> Deltalab TD1 as a clean boost -> 5150 II with a Rocktron Hush Super C in the loop -> Mesa Recto 4x12 cabinet.

I have a couple other pedals up front, but they're only used in certain things, and are far from being part of my overall tone.


----------



## broj15 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll officially be joining the club by the end of the week. Saw a used 5150 II pop up on the used section of guitar center and jumped on it. I will be posting pics when it gets here


----------



## morbider (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's my 6505. Running through a Mesa Traditional 4x12 with V30's.






The rig would be incomplete without this.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 27, 2011)

^ DUDE...you have the best pedal board ever!!!


Anyways I'm glad I can finally join a club on here 

I'm running a 5150 into a Basson 412 and it sounds killer.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sign me up


















Mods: 
OEI Plexi spec output transformer
Bias Mod
Mercury Magnetics choke
Tractor Paint VH stripes on the backplate

Current Settings (different than the settings in the pics):
Lead Pre - 2
Low - 6.5
Mid - 5
High - 6
Res - 4.5
Pres - 8

Rig:
5150
Marshall 1960TV (oversized slant) w/Greenbacks
MXR GT-OD (boost) output- 3/4 tone- full gain- 0
Boss Super Chorus - Rate all the way down EQ just a hair up from all the way at low, on all the time.
Boss NS2
Boss GE7 eq in the loop boosting mids, slight boost in the upper mids, slight cut in lowest band/highest band, slight cut in low mids. 


Sounds amazing


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 27, 2011)

I've used a 5150 2x12 for about a decade now. I've cut the "Head" part off and plan on smoothing out and re-tolexing the whole thing.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 27, 2011)

i wish i had time and a band again, i miss my 6505 like hell, got the beast Djeth metal tones outta that sucker with a Mesa Stiletto 4x12, Maxon OD 808 and an ISP decimator, that and warpig loaded apex 2, got that shit was straight murderous tone. 

no time, got baby, no band, can't rceord it that well at home. i miss you 6505


----------



## widdlywhaa (Dec 31, 2011)

Joined today 

I always come back to this amp. this time I'm not straying from it Xb.






I can't wait to mix it with my VH-150 in stereo.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 1, 2012)

My 5150 II (this is my 3rd one  )
I never got the front face plate with mine so I left it open to "breath"
clean boost in front, MXR 10 band n the loop=


----------



## amarshism (Jan 1, 2012)

Pow!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 1, 2012)

Am I in the club?? :3


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sure there are many more additions needed to this thread.


----------



## PureImagination (Aug 9, 2012)

I just got mine in the mail yesterday!


----------



## PureImagination (Aug 9, 2012)

PureImagination said:


> I just got mine in the mail yesterday!



Oops computer was weird


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 9, 2012)

widdlywhaa said:


> Joined today
> 
> I always come back to this amp. this time I'm not straying from it Xb.
> 
> ...


I used to run a VH140C in stereo with a 6505 as the only guitarist in a band. The VH140C had a rough time combating the 6505's presence. You could tell it was there, but it wasn't really adding anything or complimenting the 6505. I had much better results with other amplifiers and used the VH140C on it's own. Fireball 100, Dual Rectifier, even a solid state Randall RH200 sounds really good though.

Has anybody here owned both the 5150 III 100w and 50w? I have a 50w and it's a phenomenal amp, but I've never played the 100w version and I've been getting curious about it. I really don't need more volume, a separate EQ for the clean channel, or less gain on the blue channel, but some people saying more headroom has more punch for high gain, and I'm wondering if channel three sounds better on the 100w because of that.


----------



## capone1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Count me in. 

I got a nice craigslist trade and the beast is brutal.


----------



## funkyXtunky (Aug 10, 2012)

1st post, and what better thread to do so?!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 10, 2012)

I made a NAD thread but I'm happy I can finally say that I belong to this group!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish I had a 5150!!!!


----------



## S-O (Aug 10, 2012)

Woo!


----------



## MikeSweeney (Aug 10, 2012)

I will soon be here


----------



## AscendingMatt (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 10, 2012)

^ black cab and white balls...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

Look on the brightside... no one can tell him his tone is "lacking balls"


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Aug 12, 2012)

I have the 6505+ 112 combo and I have a recent issue come up. I was thinking of starting a new thread but I'll just ask in here. 

I just noticed yesterday the Peavey logo on the front no longer lights up, otherwise the amp seems to work fine. The wires are property connected. I took all the guts out and didn't see any loose wires or blown fuses. I thought maybe the led went out, but seemed unlikely when I saw there were several leds in there. Any suggestions?


----------



## NickInReverse (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Choop (Aug 17, 2012)

NickInReverse said:


>



That looks so nice! :>


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 17, 2012)

Finally got a 6505+ 112, though i dont know what are ohms there, it came with default set at 8 ohms but guide says its 16, please guys tell me what ohms because i dont want to damage amp. Damn i already ran it today for 3 hours at 8 ohms, is this bad?
Also, the amp reverbs even with reverb turned on 0, is that supposed to be like this (other guys say its bad room) or did i mess up something?


----------



## kaeli0430 (Aug 20, 2012)

also first post, i love my 6505


----------



## theshallow91 (Nov 22, 2012)

My gear, HENCH!


----------



## soberyouth (Nov 23, 2012)

this is minehttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...19903031.61803.100000622830237&type=3&theater


----------



## shredmaestrobri (Nov 24, 2012)

Can the distortion channel of the 6505+ 112 match the head version?


----------



## madrigal77 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a POD HD300 now as well, but I'm too lazy to take a new pic.


----------



## ConstantSea (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 25, 2012)

my two


----------



## AmbienT (May 25, 2013)

Didn't see one on here with the grill mod so here's mine.


----------



## vick1000 (May 25, 2013)

Didn't even know this thread existed...


----------



## flaik (May 25, 2013)

Been meaning to post this for a while.

5150 mesa 412 and pod hd500 4cm


----------



## EricSVT18 (May 25, 2013)

Checking in! I've owned 5150s for about 8 years now. Rockin a 212 combo currently. It's beastly!


----------



## Rizzo (May 25, 2013)

flaik said:


> Been meaning to post this for a while.
> 5150 mesa 412 and pod hd500 4cm


So do you use the Pod midi-programmed to run clean simulations on the amp's clean channel, and just the 5150's drive for the brootz? Disregarding efx and blah blah...
Just guessing, i'm curious


----------



## flaik (May 26, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> So do you use the Pod midi-programmed to run clean simulations on the amp's clean channel, and just the 5150's drive for the brootz? Disregarding efx and blah blah...
> Just guessing, i'm curious



with the 4 cable method I use a full amp model with no cab sim into the fx return for cleans and then for the brootz I do 4cm with the 5150 preamp and all that fun stuff.

so the amp always stays on overdrive and I just change patches on the pod for cleans.


----------



## Rizzo (May 26, 2013)

flaik said:


> with the 4 cable method I use a full amp model with no cab sim into the fx return for cleans and then for the brootz I do 4cm with the 5150 preamp and all that fun stuff.
> 
> so the amp always stays on overdrive and I just change patches on the pod for cleans.


Nice, thanks for the reply!


----------



## MUTANTOID (May 29, 2013)

My current setup. \m/


----------



## decoy205 (May 29, 2013)

Love some of the mods. My Block Letter and Mesa Cab:






I want to send to FJA to get some upgrades done. Hopefully soon.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Jul 14, 2013)

MikeSweeney said:


> I will soon be here



I got mine now


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bought this bad boy a few months ago off of craigslist with the cab. its out of commission right now though :/ but I'm taking it to a tech soon to get it back in action


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 14, 2013)

Joined this party the other day


----------



## Death (Jul 15, 2013)

Some nice looking gearr here.


----------



## RebellionRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's mine, and I love it! 

\m/


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 15, 2013)

seeing all these modded heads is giving me some ideas for my own hmmmm


----------



## Jed (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone been able to find different knobs for the 5150? All of the knobs that I have looked at have a different shaft dimension.


----------



## frogunrua (Jul 15, 2013)

Jed said:


> Has anyone been able to find different knobs for the 5150? All of the knobs that I have looked at have a different shaft dimension.



Call peavey up and they should sell you the exact knobs that go on them.


----------



## Jed (Jul 15, 2013)

frogunrua said:


> Call peavey up and they should sell you the exact knobs that go on them.



I was wanting to find knobs that weren't the chicken head style and the other knobs they have for their other amps weren't to my liking.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Sep 11, 2013)

Not the best pic, but there's my love on top of the Mesa. : )


----------



## ridner (Sep 12, 2013)

I just purchased my 3rd 6505+ Combo - I will have it next week. I cannot wait to hear a 6505 thru my Vader cab again


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 13, 2013)

ridner said:


> I just purchased my 3rd 6505+ Combo - I will have it next week. I cannot wait to hear a 6505 thru my Vader cab again


 
You're the reason I can't find a good deal on another one, aren't you?

Best bang for the buck IMO. Especially if you know how to mod them.


----------



## ridner (Sep 13, 2013)

every time I snag one, it is cheaper than the last one I bought


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 16, 2013)

Joining the club. 6505+ with my JSX cab.


----------

